# Suche QLT Race 2010 Rahmen



## FrWi (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
 ich suche einen Rahmen vom QLT-Race 2010, Größe 18", schwarz eloxiert, mit passendem FOX RP23 Dämpfer in gutem Zustand.


----------



## othom (4. Februar 2011)

schade 22 Zoll hätte ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. Februar 2011)

FrWi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche einen Rahmen vom QLT-Race 2010, Größe 18", schwarz eloxiert, mit passendem FOX RP23 Dämpfer in gutem Zustand.



Vielleicht hilft´s weiter:
Es sind noch QLT litening Rahmen im Shop verfügbar. Der Rahmen ist absolut identisch mit dem QLT Race 2010, allerdings ist der Hauptrahmen dkl.grau eloxiert statt schwarz.


----------



## FrWi (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 
 leider nicht. Die haben eine andere Hinterbau-kinematik warscheinlich analog dem 2009er Modell. 2010 wurde diese überarbeitet erkennbar an dem kleineren Umlenkhebel.
Trotzdem danke.


----------

